# Heart Rate Monitors



## caisiemay (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi all! 

What are your opinions on Heart Rate Monitors for training and conditioning? I would also be using this tool as a GPS for training rides so I won't get lost (ha!) but mainly for the heart rate monitoring abilities. 
Is a purchase like this worth it for conditioning a new endurance horse or are there more valuable pieces of equipment for a new endurance rider to invest in? 

This is the kit I'm looking at in case any one else is searching the market: (https://www.thedistancedepot.com/Garmin_220_w_Heart_Rate_Belt_V_MAX_Premium_p/g-220ak.htm)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I love my HRM and my gps.. but i am a geek and happy to admit that.

What you need to remember if you train with a HRM is that it is only a TOOL and should not supercede your brain and your gut in terms of how your horse is (or isn't) progressing. Lots of people have conditioned horses for a long time with only a stethoscope, so they are def not required. If my budget allowed for either a HRM or a good girth, I would get the girth every time.

Personally, I use the HRM as exactly that.. to monitor each individual horse's reactions and recoveries. For example, I know what a "normal" working heartrate is for each of our horses depending on basic speed and terrain, and each one is slightly different. Don't get caught up in the 'omg my horse is trotting at 130bpm and Sally's horse trots at 110 bpm, my horse is broken/unfit/no good/etc' type of mindset. A better use is to say ok, am going to ride this 2 mile section at 8 mph and see what the average heartrate is. Then I am going to walk until the heartrate is below 100 and see how long it takes for him to recover. Next time we are out, I am going to do the same thing and see the recovery time. With conditioning, you will see the recoveries get faster and faster (assuming your horse isn't already fit of course).

The other thing not to do with a HRM is to assume that if your monitor is reading a normal thing but your horse is acting in a way you know is NOT normal that you are imaging things, or that your horse is just trying to get out of work, etc. Your brain and your gut _always_ know more than that monitor. A friend and I left a hold at a ride on horses that had passed the vetting with all As. We got a bit down the trail and her horse just wasn't moving out like his normal self. His heartrate never was out of range.. but she knew he wasn't acting right, so she turned around to walk back to camp and have the vets look at him. Indeed, he wound up cramping up behind. 

Personally, I love the vmax monitors and ride with a garmin 310xt, so think the setup you linked to looks like a good one.


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

It's a useful tool but that's it: a tool. You don't need it, but it's cool info if you can afford one. (PH, I'm a geek too :lol I have the "old" Garmin 305 and when it dies, will graduate to Garmin 310XT. I use the GPS a lot more than the heart monitor. I love to analyze my rides, average speeds, etc. 

I use it mainly early in the season when starting to condition, or on a new horse I don't know well. After a while, I know what my horse's heart rate is and can read how she's feeling without having to rely on the heart monitor.


----------



## lindahada (Jun 1, 2015)

*Paring a Garmin 310xt with a Polar strap HRM*

Hi Everyone
I'm new to this, so please bear with me.
I need to know if anyone has been able to pare a Polar Equine Bluetooth strap with their Garmin 310xt? I am using the Vmax conversion with it now, but would prefer to use the strap so I don't wires everywhere. I tried a few days ago but it didn't work  I know I have seen people using the strap at rides including the Tevis.
Please help thank you everyone in advance 
Linda


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not familiar with that strap.. is it just a piece of material holding the monitor on somehow or is it an actual entire monitor set-up using a polar product?

as far as I know, only vmax has an adapter kit for the 310, but you may want to contact Polar directly to make sure.


----------

